# down pipe



## dasin1 (Jul 28, 2005)

ok I know a little about cars but there is alot I don't know so I ask what is the diffrence between getting a downpipe and a full exhaust ?


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i think the downpipe is the pipe between the manifod/header and the cat. converter, i think...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

EvilPotato said:


> i think the downpipe is the pipe between the manifod/header and the cat. converter, i think...


Correct. 

Most companies that produce a quality header for the ga16 include the downpipe along with the header. 

You have the 

header -> downpipe -> cat converter -> exhaust -> muffler


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Correct.
> 
> Most companies that produce a quality header for the ga16 include the downpipe along with the header.
> 
> ...



I hope you don't mind. Just wanted to add to your information. No punt intended.

header -> downpipe -> cat converter -> exhaust(sometimes refer to as catback system which includes the muffler) -> muffler


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SupraMK3 said:


> I hope you don't mind. Just wanted to add to your information. No punt intended.
> 
> header -> downpipe -> cat converter -> exhaust(sometimes refer to as catback system which includes the muffler) -> muffler


yeah, I was gonna put "catback" but I was breaking it down.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah I agree with you guys, I mean thats what everyone uses for the lingo. Now I want to say that I see it different.

If you buy a header and it doesn't come with a mid-pipe or down pipe then it's just the collector. Then to the mid-pipe depending on wheather or not there is a bend from the collector to make it a down pipe. Then Cat./Catback/ to muffler

So Collector pipe -> mid-pipe -> (cat.)-> catback exhaust-> muffler
or Header -> (Cat.)-> catback exaust -> muffler

I'm probably insane to think like this. thats just how I see it. If it comes off the block and doesn't go under the engine then it's just a collector. If it does then it's a header. Collector + DP or MidP = header.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> yeah I agree with you guys, I mean thats what everyone uses for the lingo. Now I want to say that I see it different.
> 
> If you buy a header and it doesn't come with a mid-pipe or down pipe then it's just the collector. Then to the mid-pipe depending on wheather or not there is a bend from the collector to make it a down pipe. Then Cat./Catback/ to muffler
> 
> ...


a header (collector) that doesn't come with the downpipe isn't worth the money.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

True, but they get away with it on new models all the time. Its a shame


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> True, but they get away with it on new models all the time. Its a shame


that is more then true and more then a shame.

anyways, get yourself a used hotshot header, it comes with everything down to the cat converter for you b14.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If you guys want to get particular downpipe is not the correct term. It is commonly referred to as a secondary. A downpipe is the commonly used term to describe the piece of pipe that connects the turbo outlet to the rest of the exhaust.


----------

